# Clean Deep Fryer Grease



## Chelyan

I just purchased a deep fryer. How is the best way to clean the shortening? After frying French Fries,or Onion Rings I would like to clean The shortening [Crisco]. Any help would be appreciated. Thank You


----------



## quicksilver

I would let it cool then strain it thru a couple of layers, a couple of times of cheesecloth.
Then put it in airtight container and refridgerate.


----------



## Andy M.

I would suggest you do not use shortening for a deep fryer.  Its smoke point is too low.  I recommend an oil such as peanut, corn or canola.


----------



## quicksilver

Andy M. said:


> I would suggest you do not use shortening for a deep fryer. Its smoke point is too low. I recommend an oil such as peanut, corn or canola.


 
_"How is the best way to clean the shortening?"_ 

Oh yup, didn't even pick up on that, Andy. You're absolutely correct.
And as I suggested, if you let shortening cool, it obviously wouldn't strain thru cheesecloth.


----------



## PieSusan

You can clean oil by cooking a potato in it--but I am told you can do that only once. This was an old trick my mom taught me.


----------



## sketch182

In a previous life, I worked in a fish and chip store. The only thing that will clean your oil is a good filter and cheesecloth is as good as any since it will take out the solids and let the oil flow through. The oil does have a lifespan and needs to be thrown out occasionally. We would use it for a week in the store and then change it up. For home use, you can probably use it 15-20 times perhaps and then change it. Once the oil gets too dark, the food has a burned flavour.  As well, to keep the flavour, many people put a bit of the old oil into the new oil.  Similar to the sourdough bread philosophy, to keep the taste.


----------



## Janicejanice

try putting them in a napkin for a short while and let the napkin absorb the oil..


----------



## attie

sketch182 said:


> In a previous life, I worked in a fish and chip store. The only thing that will clean your oil is a good filter and cheesecloth is as good as any since it will take out the solids and let the oil flow through. The oil does have a lifespan and needs to be thrown out occasionally. We would use it for a week in the store and then change it up. For home use, you can probably use it 15-20 times perhaps and then change it. Once the oil gets too dark, the food has a burned flavour.  As well, to keep the flavour, many people put a bit of the old oil into the new oil.  Similar to the sourdough bread philosophy, to keep the taste.



Oooooooooo! Sketch, I'm going to come over there and bash you 
"the food has a burned flavour." the oil has got to be gone before that happens

In a prevoius life I *owned* a fish and chip shop, I cooked in four 25ltr vats and worked them down the line, top up #1 from #2 and #2 from #3 and so on until #1 was worn out [7 days] Then fill #4 with clean oil and start over.

To clean your oil cheese cloth is OK but there is a material we call Bilene which does a professional job and is cheap as chips. This is the material taylors or dress makers use to stiffen their garments and it comes in three grades. The oil must be reasonably warm to get through the thinner grade and very hot to get through the thicker grade. Try and find this product as it is very good


----------



## sketch182

attie said:


> Oooooooooo! Sketch, I'm going to come over there and bash you
> "the food has a burned flavour." the oil has got to be gone before that happens
> 
> In a prevoius life I *owned* a fish and chip shop, I cooked in four 25ltr vats and worked them down the line, top up #1 from #2 and #2 from #3 and so on until #1 was worn out [7 days] Then fill #4 with clean oil and start over.
> 
> To clean your oil cheese cloth is OK but there is a material we call Bilene which does a professional job and is cheap as chips. This is the material taylors or dress makers use to stiffen their garments and it comes in three grades. The oil must be reasonably warm to get through the thinner grade and very hot to get through the thicker grade. Try and find this product as it is very good


 
My experience from when I was 19 could have been flawed, but I certainly hope we can still be friends?


----------



## attie

sketch182 said:


> My experience from when I was 19 could have been flawed, but I certainly hope we can still be friends?



Of course we can, I was just jesting


----------



## dave the baker

Actually it is recommended that you do NOT refrigerate the cleansed oil.  Store it at room temperature. (in a dark cupboard)


----------

